
Ruby Performance Testing Tips and Tricks - joshuacc
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/ruby-performance-testing-tips-and-tricks/
======
daemin
I've recently used Load Impact as a load testing service. It allows for a
reasonable range of testing for a low cost. Haven't tried any other services
so I can't compare, but it works well enough.

------
Andys
For load testing, I use tourbus: <https://github.com/dbrady/tourbus>

------
bkudria
Should be titled "Rails Performance Testing Tips and Tricks"

